# Power Macintosh 4400/200



## shana_chan (8 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai actuellement un antiquité à la maison, un Power macintosh 4400/200 qui date de 96/97. Or, je souhaiterais acheter un nouveau Mac, mais avant de me décider, j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de transférer toutes les données se trouvant sur le disque dur de mon Power Macintosh ?

Et si oui, comment réaliser cela ?

Un tout grand merci d'avance.

Bon dimanche à tous !


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Salut !

A priori tu n'as pas de graveur sur ta machine ... donc il te reste la possibilité, de copier tes données sur un disque SCSI ( bonne chance pour en trouver un ) ... qui ne pourra être connecté sur aucune machine actuelle(*) ... ou d'utiliser ton port ethernet pour mettre les deux machines en réseau(**).

Sous quel OS est ta machine actuelle ?

* par contre tu peux utiliser une machine intermédiaire qui elle gère le SCSI ET qui offre des possibilités de dialogue ( FW ou gigabit ethernet ) avec les machines "actuelles". Exemple un G4 équipé d'une carte SCSI ! C'est comme ça que j'ai pu transférer des "données" entre un Mac Plus et un iMac Intel 

** c'est peut-être le plus simple si le volume de données n'est pas trop considérable ... ce qui devrait être le cas puisque la capacité du disque du 4400 est faible pour notre époque  

A+

Didier


----------



## shana_chan (8 Mai 2011)

Déjà, un tout grand merci pour ta réponse .

Hélas, la machine ne dispose pas d'un port Ethernet et elle tourne sous Mac OS 8.5

La première solution me semble difficile à mettre en oeuvre non ?

Encore merci pour ta réponse


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Re !

Disons que la première solution est "lourde"  Il faut disposer du disque qui va bien et temporairement d'une machine qui va te permettre de dialoguer avec ta future bécane ...

Si dans tes connaissances tu as quelqu'un qui dispose du matos adéquat ça ne devrait pas être excessivement long puisque ton disque interne doit faire 2 GO non ?

A+

Didier

PS : après reste les disquettes ... nan je plaisante


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Mai 2011)

Le disque du 4400 est en IDE. Un adaptateur ATA/USB et hop le disque est lisible sur n'importe quelle machine récente qui dispose d'un port USB. 

Pour l'adaptateur,  c'est trouvable sur des sites de vente en ligne. Ou alors un boitier DD externe pour disque ATA peut faire l'affaire.


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Salut !



OrdinoMac a dit:


> Le disque du 4400 est en IDE. Un adaptateur ATA/USB et hop le disque est lisible sur n'importe quelle machine récente qui dispose d'un port USB.



Bien plus simple que ce que j'ai évoqué au dessus 

Le pire c'est que c'est ce que j'avais essayé pour récupérer des données sur le disque de feu mon 6200 mais ça n'avait pas fonctionné  jamais compris pourquoi !

A+

Didier


----------



## shana_chan (10 Mai 2011)

Un tout grand merci pour vos réponses, je vais essayer la technique d'OrdinoMac .


----------



## Invité (12 Mai 2011)

Un "must have" dans le genre, et ça dépanne toujours et tout le monde :
adaptateur universel


----------



## OrdinoMac (13 Mai 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Un "must have" dans le genre, et ça dépanne toujours et tout le monde :
> adaptateur universel



voilà c'est exactement ce que j'ai qui traine sur mon bureau, mais je ne voulais pas faire de pub ...


----------

